# Givin this a shot...



## Wileyfangz (Jun 25, 2017)

Sup sup! Name's Wiley
I'm on the lookout for some rp partner(s) maybe.

I really want to develop my Mains, Kulo and Thalia especially, so I'm open to feral or anthro rps.
Really don't care which. I'm more of a romantic, slice of life type but I like drama to keep things from getting stale. I'll probably always send out some prompts or something to work with if I'm hella interested. I also have other mains/ocs too to work with. If you'd like to be in a group rp or just 1 x 1 let me know. While it's been forever, I'm fine with either.

NSFW stuff is okay-ish as long as there's plot involved. 
PWP only goes so long before things are boring, unless that's all that's happening.
I'll discuss with ya on what's cool and what's not.

Message me on FA first though to discuss and I'll send y'all my Skype, Discord info depending on which you'd like communicating through.​


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jun 25, 2017)

A group RP sounds fun; I've been on the lookout for one.
If one gets set up, and there's room for a werewolf, give me a contact ^^. Here or on FA. Werewolf fursona bio's on FA, too, though the predatory aspects will probably be significantly toned down. It'd be nice to play something where he's on the same side as the other characters, or something a little more light-hearted; suffice to say he usually ends up as the villain. Which is fun, but leaves a craving for something different.
I have Discord/Telegram/Skype.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 26, 2017)

Wileyfangz said:


> Sup sup! Name's Wiley
> I'm on the lookout for some rp partner(s) maybe.
> 
> I really want to develop my Mains, Kulo and Thalia especially, so I'm open to feral or anthro rps.
> ...


When you mean notify you on FA, are you talking about the main site or through conversation?


----------

